# Pomps on fire 10-28-18



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Been a couple yrs since my last post... Me and my gal friend decided to load the ole beach cart up and give the afternoon fishing a try. Got there around 2:30 and with in a short few minutes had 2 nice runs but no hook up! Then around 3:30 the bite was hot!! Ended up with a cooler full and had dinner prepped by 7:30! Great day on the beach! Tight Lines


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

A heck of an afternoon ! Thanks for the report Snatch it !


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Wait a dern minute....where is the pics of said galfriend with the fish???? hahaha I'd say them jokers were hot and you got a mess!!!! CONGRATS!


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

So I heard there is a fall pompano run....I've never tried it out but it appears to be true!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Yep it’s usually my best time of the year for catching them. Give it a try their out there !!


----------



## AUtigerfan (Sep 16, 2014)

Bait?


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Holy Cow!!!! That’s an awesome day!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

AUtigerfan said:


> Bait?


Used fresh peeled shrimp couldn’t find any fleas


----------



## AUtigerfan (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks. Tight Lines


----------

